# Xen

## Marlo

Xen

Zur Zeit gibt es nur wenige Threads zu Xen, so dass ich die Diskussion ein bischen anheizen möchte.Ich hoffe auf

mehr Xen Anwender um viele offene Fragen diskutieren zu können. Speichermanagement, clonen von Gastsystemen,

abarbeiten der Fehlermeldungen und bugs und vieles mehr im Bereich von nützlichen Anwendungen mit Xen.

Wie z.B. auf einem Gentoo-Wirt gleichzeitig 2 mal debian, gentoo, eis-fair, SuSe und WinXp(in qemu) laufen können

kann man sich hier ansehen. Und die vier wichtigsten: RedHatFC4, Suse10.0, debian Sarge und Gentoo sind  hier. Und hier kann man ein  Netzwerk in einem Rechner sehen.

Obwohl Xen sehr gut  dokumentiert  ist liegen die Schwierigkeit in den .configs, die man sich aber zwischenzeitlich runterladen kann. 

Hier für eine Dom0 und hier für DomU.

In den .configs sollte für den ersten Test vielleicht nur der Prozessortyp (nicht die Xen Angaben ändern!),

Chipsatz und Filesystem geändert werden, alles andere ist erstmal egal und kann später repariert werden.

Die auftauchenden Fehlermeldungen können später korrigiert werden. Es kommt nur auf zwei Dinge an,

das der Kernel durchstartet und das beim booten des Dom0 Kernels die Zeile:

```

ttyS0 to uart 16450 port 0x3F8 irq 4

```

mit dem grünen Sternchen erscheint. Wenn hier ein Fehler auftritt hat es keinen Zweck weiterzumachen. 

Der Dom0 Kernel

Zuerst die nicht beschriebenen Abhängigkeiten:

```

emerge  iproute python twisted bridge-utils curl -pv

```

Sodann zur Sache selbst:

```

emerge app-emulation/xen sys-kernel/xen-sources -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/xen-8885  -custom-cflags -debug +doc -screen 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.16_rc3-r1  -build -doc -symlink 0 kB

```

Bitte auf das Flag "-custom-cflags " achten.

Jetzt gibt es in /etc/ einen neuen Ordner /etc/xen. Hier sind die wichtigen Scripte für die Xenverwaltung

aufbewahrt.Ein lesen dieser Scripte lohnt sich übrigens immer. Wichtig ist die Datei xend-config.sxp,

in der sollte folgendes frei sein:

xend-config.sxp

```

--schnip--

(network-script network-bridge)

...

(vif-script vif-bridge)

--schnap--

```

Nach dem mergen hat man in /boot diese neuen Angaben:

```

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  238569 23. Feb 23:24 xen-3.0.0.gz

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      12 23. Feb 23:24 xen-3.0.gz -> xen-3.0.0.gz

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      12 23. Feb 23:24 xen-3.gz -> xen-3.0.0.gz

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      12 23. Feb 23:24 xen.gz -> xen-3.0.0.gz

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 2266199 23. Feb 23:24 xen-syms-3.0.0

```

Es gibt 3 Links die auf den Kernel xen-3.0.0.gz verweisen.

Vor dem booten des neuen Kernels die /boot öffnen und in der fstab zum Beispiel:

```

/dev/XXX                /boot             filesystem          noatime       1 2

```

eintragen. Später soll der DomU Kernel auch in /boot untergebracht werden, weshalb ein Zugriff 

auf /boot sichergestellt sein muß. 

Natürlich muß der linux Link auf den neuen Kernel gesetzt werden. Nach einem make mrproper kann 

die Dom0 .config hineinkopiert werden und es kann los gehen. Nach dem kompilieren kann ein 

"make install" ausgeführt werden. Die Links des alten Kernels werden nicht überschrieben, so dass

die Möglichkeit für ein Mehrkernelsystem erhalten bleibt. In der /boot sieht es dann so aus:

```

vmlinuz-2.6.16-xen -> vmlinuz-2.6.16-rc3-xen-0

vmlinuz-2.6-xen -> vmlinuz-2.6.16-rc3-xen-0

```

Zur besseren Unterscheidung der verschiedenen Kernel hatte ich mich für "-0" entschieden.

In der /boot/grub/grub.conf wird nun z.B. so ein Eintrag benötigt:

```

title  Testing Xen 3.0.1 / Linux 2.6.16-rc3

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /xen.gz dom0_mem=1G

        module /vmlinuz-2.6.16-xen  root=/dev/md5 ro noreboot 

```

Der Kernel ist der Xen Kernel und der Dom0 Kernel wird als "module" dazugeladen.

Die Bezeichnung "dom0_mem= " legt fest wieviel RAM dem Wirtssystem zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Hier muß jeder selbst wissen was er einzutragen hat. Der "freie" Speicher ist für die späteren Gastdomains 

vorgesehen. Zulässige Größenwerte sind k,K,M oder G. Der Code "noreboot" soll es uns ermöglichen,

die Fehlermeldungen eines beim booten abstürzenden Kernels für einige Sekunden zu sehen.

Wichtig: Vor dem booten den xen Kernels ist die /etc/init.d/net.eth0 aus dem runlevel herauszunehmen.

```

rc-update del net.eth0

```

Das Netz wird von xenbro selbst erstellt.

und xend dem runlevel hinzufügen

```

rc-update add xend default

```

Für Nvidia Inhaber noch der Hinweiß, das Xen nocht nicht damit umgehen kann. Also in der

/etc/X11/xorg.conf von nvidia auf nv wechseln.

Und jetzt booten. Viel Glück!

Gibt es beim booten des neuen Kernels die Meldung zu ttyS0 

```

ttyS0 to uart 16450 port 0x3F8 irq 4

```

kann mit DomU weitergemacht werden.Wenn nicht hat es wirklich keinen Zweck, zuerst muß diese Meldung da sein.

Sollte mal ein Fehler auftreten der so lautet:

```

Error: Error connecting to xend: No such file or directory. Is xend running?

```

Kann es an zwei fehlenden Directories liegen, diese sind zu erstellen.

```

mkdir /var/run/xenstored

mkdir /var/lib/xenstored 

```

Nach dem boot des Xen Kernels kann man mit:

```

xm top

```

seine Dom0 bewundern. Und ein ifconfig sollte das neue Netz zeigen.

Der DomU Kernel

Ich benutze für DomU ein eigenes Kernel-Verzeichnis: 

```

cp -R /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-rc3-xen-r1  /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-rc3-xen-r1-U

```

Der linux Link braucht nicht verändert werden! Rein in das /usr/src/linux-2.6.16-rc3-xen-r1-U Verzeichnis,

ein fröhliches "make mrproper" und die .config für DomU reinkopieren. In dieser .config braucht weniger

geänder werden. Prozessor, Cip und Filesystem sollten ausreichen. 

Wichtig! Nach dem Kompilieren kein "make install" ausführen, sondern nur "make modules_install" und den

Kernel manuell kopieren. Ich verwende:

```

cp vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-rc3-xen-r1-U

```

Gastsysteme

Jetzt braucht man ein Gastsystem. Hierzu bietet sich qemu an.

Ist mir aber zu langweilig und kqemu wird von Xen nicht unterstützt. Ich benutze die domi Scripte um mir schnell und einfach

Gastsysteme anlegen zu können. Beim ersten Anlegen eines Gastes sind die Scripte schon richtig schnell.

So  richtig schön wird es aber, wenn man beim zweitenmal nur 3 Minuten für eine debian oder gentoo

Grundinstallation braucht. Hier würde ich erstmal debian empfehlen, schnell einzurichten und konfiguriert sich fast von alleine.

Die domi Scripte benötigen qtparted um die Filesysteme anzulegen:

```

emerge qtparted -s

```

Die jemeils neuesten domi Scripte kann man sich als tar.gz hier  runterladen und in ein Verzeichnis seiner Wahl extrahieren.

Ich benutze /root/xen-U-domains/domi/. Im verzeichnis sind nun diese Dateien enthalten:

```

 # ls

ChangeLog  CVS  domi  domi-debian  domi-fedora  domi-functions  domi-gentoo  domi.man  domi-suse  initramfs  Makefile  README  ttylinux

```

Das "domi" Script ist das Startscript und wird über /etc/domi.conf konfiguriert. Eine Beispiel /etc/domi.conf

gibt es hier.

Und hier noch einige Erläuterungen zur domi.conf:

```

#DOMI_NAME="mydebianguest"  # Required Das ist der Name der DomU-Domain, die mit "xm top" zu sehen ist.

DOMI_NAME="mydebianguest "

##Name of the virtual machine.

#Distribution to install.  Valid choices are suse, fedora, debian and gentoo.

#DOMI_DISTRO="debian" #  Required. Hier sucht man sich seine Distri aus. Also nicht das Script angeben "domi-debian" sondern nur "debian"

DOMI_DISTRO="debian"

#DOMI_CACHE Location where downloaded files are cached.

#Default: /var/cache/domi  # domi läd Dateien herunter und muß sie irgendwo zwischenspeichen

DOMI_CACHE="/var/cache/domi"

#DOMI_FSTYPE File system to use

#Default: ext2   # Auswahl des Dateisystem mit den größten vertrauen

DOMI_FSTYPE="ext2"

#DOMI_PASSWD Initial root password

#Default: root

DOMI_PASSWD="secret" # Selbsterklärend

#DOMI_VDISK

#Name of the virtual disk (inside the vm).  "xvda" should do just

#fine with all modern, udev-based distros which create the device

#nodes automatically.  In case of trouble you can try "hda" instead.

#Default: xvda

DOMI_VDISK="hda" # ich benutze lieber die alte Notation 

#DOMI_XEN_CONF

#Recommended.

#If specified the script writes a initial Xen config file to the given

#location.

#DOMI_XEN_CONF="/etc/xen/auto/mydebianguest-startscript"   # Hier wird Ort und Name des späteren Startscript angegeben, welche domi automatisch erstellt.

DOMI_XEN_CONF="/etc/xen/auto/mydebianguest-startscript "   # Das Verzeichnis /etc/xen/auto ist von xen dafür vorgesehen.

#DOMI_XEN_KERNEL Xen kernel (for the Xen config file).

#Default: /boot/vmlinuz-xen

#DOMI_XEN_KERNEL="/path/to/the/DomU-kernel"  # Genauer Pfad und die bezeichnung des DomU Kernels

DOMI_XEN_KERNEL=" "

#DOMI_XEN_MEMORY

#Main memory (for the Xen config file, in megabytes). Über wieviel Speicher darf diese Domain verfügen.

#Default: 128

DOMI_XEN_MEMORY = " "

#DOMI_DISK_VG

#LVM volume group to use for storage.  If specied the script will

#create a volume with DOMI_NAME in that volume group and use it to

#setup the virtual disk.

#Recommended.

#DOMI_DISK_VG="volg-md9"# without a "/" # Für diejenigen die mit LVM arbeiten die Volumengruppe eintragen.

DOMI_DISK_VG=" "

#DOMI_DISK_FILE

#If you don't use LVM you can specify an image file to use for the

#virtual disk.  Setting either DOMI_DISK_VG or DOMI_DISK_FILE is

#required.

#DOMI_DISK_FILE="/path/to/mydebianguest" # Wehr mit .img arbeitet muß Pfad und Name der Datei angeben.

DOMI_DISK_FILE=""

#DOMI_DISK_SPARSE

#Set this to some non-empty value to make domi use sparse file for the

#disk images.  Has no effect if you use LVM.

#DOMI_DISK_SIZE

#Default: 4096domi-debian

#Size of the virtual disk, in megabytes. # Größe der virtuellen Festplatte. Hier sind es 4G

DOMI_DISK_SIZE="4096"

#DOMI_SWAP_SIZE

#Default: 256

#Size of the swap partition, in megabytes. # Größe der swap-partition innerhalb der virtuellen Festplatte.

DOMI_SWAP_SIZE="256"

#DOMI_ROOT_SIZE

#Default: DOMI_DISK_SIZE - DOMI_SWAP_SIZE

#Size if the root filesystem, in megabytes

#DOMI_HOOK_POST

#Custom postinstall script to run.

```

Wenn das alles eingetragen ist wird gestartet mit ./domi:

```

/path/to/my/domi/./domi

```

Nach Abschluß der Installation erhält man in der /etc/xen/auto ein Startscript, welches so aussehen kann:

```

# general

name    = "debian";

memory  = 256;

# booting

kernel  = "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-rc3-xen-r1-U";

builder = "linux";

# virtual harddisk

disk = [ 'phy:volg-md9/debian,hda,w' ];

root = "/dev/hda1 ro";

# virtual network

vif = [ 'mac=aa:00:45:23:02:89' ];

dhcp = "dhcp";

```

Wer die Installation in eine img gewält hat, erhält zum Beispiel die Zeile:

```

disk = [ 'file:/disks/gentoo-img/Gentoo-img.img,hda,w' ];

```

Also die Angabe "php:" wechselt zu "file:"

So und nun starten mit dem Kommando:

```

xm create -c mydebianguest-startscript

```

Und Xen hat ein Gastsystem am laufen.

Grafische Oberfläche und Übertragung mit VNC

Nun geht es in debian weiter mit den üblichen Fragen, die zu beantworten sind.

Danach sollte ein update durchgeführt werden und das Windowssystem mit KDE installiert werden.

Die Daten für Grafik und Monitor bereit halten!

```

apt-get update

apt-get upgrade

( ein apt-get dist-upgrade zieht die komplette Distribution mit ein)

apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system

apt-get install kde

```

und ganz wichtig:

```

apt-get install tightvncserver

```

Spätestens jetzt auch im Wirtsystem ein 

```

emerge tightvnc -pv

```

duchführen.

In dem debian ~home Verzeichnissen von root und den eingerichteten Usern ist die Datei 

~/.vnc# cat xstartup zu modifizieren und sollte den Zusatz "startkde &" erhalten. "x-window-manager &"

ist auszukommentieren.

```

~/.vnc# cat xstartup

#!/bin/sh

xrdb $HOME/.Xresources

xsetroot -solid grey

x-terminal-emulator -geometry 80x24+10+10 -ls -title "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &

#x-window-manager &

startkde &

```

Jetzt kann die Gast Domäne heruntergefahren und neu gestartet werden.

Im debian System wird jetzt der vnc server aufgerufen mit 

```

vncserver -alwaysshared -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24

```

Die Option -alwaysshared läßt mehrere Verbindungen zu, -geometrie legt die Schrirmgröße fest und -depth die Farbtiefe.

Es erscheint z.B. die Meldung:

```

New 'X' desktop is sarge:1

Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup

Log file is /root/.vnc/sarge:1.log

```

Im Wirtsystem kann nun eingegeben werden:

```

vncviewer sarge:1

```

Der Passwordprompt erscheint und nach dem Eintrag blitzt der debian KDE Bildschirm auf.

Alternativ kann man natürlich auch Krdc benutzen.

Mit den domi Scripten kann man leider noch kein Fedoro oder SuSe installieren. Hierzu wird im Wirtsystem yum oder yast vorausgesetzt. 

Grüße

Ma

mod edit (subject): Werbung für:  :Arrow:  Werbung für: Xen --Earthwings

----------

## poOoch

Leider kann xen ab Version 3.0 afaik keine 2.4 Kernel in domU handeln.

Bin deswegen noch auf v.2.0.7 aber ich hoffe, dass das auch bald in aktuelle Releases einfließt.

Die Möglichkeit PCI Devices in der dom0 zu verstecken und einer domU wieder verfügbar zu machen ist mit 3.0 leider auch noch nicht möglich. xen an sich ist schon ne tolle Sache und in Sachen Geschwindigkeit anderen VM Lösungen deutlich überlegen.

----------

## Cenrim

poOoch:

du solltest dich auf die Xen-User-ML schreiben (hat aber n nett hohen traffic  :Wink: ), PCI-passthrough sollte wieder möglich sein.

ich überfliege die liste nur regelmäßig, aber "[Xen-users] PCI passthrough working on Xen 3!" vom 22.2. hab ich nich übersehn  :Wink: 

EDIT: hier is die mail in den archiven

----------

## poOoch

Cool das PCI Passthrough inzwischen geht. Würde gerne aber auch andere OS als Linux 2.6 als DomU laufen lassen, was laut http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/OSCompatibility wohl noch nicht möglich ist. Naja die Zeit wird es zeigen, was sich noch alles tut.

----------

## wizard69

Hat vielleicht irgend jemand im Forum die Domi-Scripte mit Debian-Sarge als Gast zum laufen bekommen. Die Domi-Scripte funktionieren für mich mit Gentoo als Gast und Debian-Sid ohne anpassungen. Ich möchte aber gerne Debian-Sarge installieren was nicht geht zuerst hatte ich Probleme das die Devices nicht erstellt worden sind (no root device). Dann habe ich in den Domi einstellungen als zusätzliche Pakete libdevmapper und udev angegeben jetzt werden zwar die devices erstellt danach hängt der Boot Prozess genau hier.

```

Setting the System Clock using the Hardware Clock as reference...

System Clock set. Local time: Thu Sep 14 15:05:09 UTC 2006

Recovering nvi editor sessions... done. 

```

Hab ich hier auch schon gepostet https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-497950-highlight-.html

Das komische ist das Debian-Sid ohne irgend welche anpassung der Domi-Scripte läuft. Die Gast Systeme liegen alle auf ein LVM Volume Group ich habe auch die disk images von jailtime getestet die laufen alle bei mir. Also schließe ich eine Kernel fehlkonfiguration aus irgend ein Paket muss bestimmt fehlen vielleicht kennt hier jemand das Problem.

----------

## toroneos

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Hilfe von Jailtime.org zu nutzen gemacht. Sicherlich möchte das nicht jeder Nutzer von Euch einsetzen, aber es ist eine schnelle Alternative um ein Gastsystem einzurichten.

----------

## Gorgone

wäre es möglich die 3.1 mal zu versuchen ich bleibe schon bei den patchen hängen ich hab mir die express sources gezogen

doch leider bricht er veim patchen der unstable-patches ab 

ich hab nen core2duo und möchte den winsupport testen 

das wäre echt super die install cd auf dem blanken system läuft ja super (bin)

aber ich möchte auf mein gentoo nicht verzichten

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Marlo!

Aus Interesse an Xen und der Virtualisierung habe ich beschlossen mir extra einen neuen Rechner anzuschaffen.

Ich dachte es eignet sich auch hervorragend um mit verschiedenen Server-Konfigurationen herumzuspielen und zu beobachten wie das ganze System nachher mit den Ressourcen umgeht. Außerdem kann man doch bestimmt einfach ein System Klonen, dann erweitern und nun ja wenn man etwas zerschießt läuft das andere immer noch.

Gilt es eigentlich als "Hochverfügbar" wenn man ein Virtuelles System auf einem oder mehreren Rechnern klont? Und sie so einrichtet das der andere virtuelle Klon einfach weitermacht wenn der Hartbeat des anderen erloschen ist?

Da ich auf diesem Gebiet noch absoluter Anfänger bin.. hab ich auch schon eine einfache Frage:

Wie verhält sich die Netzwerk-Karte und Anbindung? Also angenommen ich hab diesen einen PC mit einer Netzwerkkarte. Kann ich dann jedem Virtuellen Host eine andere IP zuordnen ohne 3 verschiedene neue echte-Netzwerkkarten einzubauen?

Nimmt dann die Dom0 alle anfragen entgegen und leitet sie wie bie NAT an die internen virtuelle Karten weiter?

Wie ist das mit der Hardware? Man kann doch bestimmt auch verscheiden Hardware Virtuell "vortäuschen"?

Oh ich freu mich schon richtig auf den Pc.... :D *klatsch + Händereib + in die Hände spuck*

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Gorgone wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> doch leider bricht er veim patchen der unstable-patches ab 
> 
> ich hab nen core2duo und möchte den winsupport testen 
> ...

 

Wenn ich das eben richtig gelesen habe, unterstützt er noch keine 64 Bit Prozessoren?!

Gelesen in der Dokumentation:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xen currently runs on the x86 architecture, requiring a ``P6'' or newer processor (e.g. Pentium Pro, Celeron, Pentium II, Pentium III, Pentium IV, Xeon, AMD Athlon, AMD Duron). Multiprocessor machines are supported, and there is support for HyperThreading (SMT). In addition, ports to IA64 and Power architectures are in progress.

 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

IA64 ist nicht EM64T oder AMD64:

 *http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/srg/netos/xen/readmes/user/user.html#SECTION01130000000000000000 wrote:*   

> The default 32-bit Xen supports up to 4GB of memory. However Xen 3.0 adds support for Intel's Physical Addressing Extensions (PAE), which enable x86/32 machines to address up to 64 GB of physical memory. Xen 3.0 also supports x86/64 platforms such as Intel EM64T and AMD Opteron which can currently address up to 1TB of physical memory.

 

IA64 ist die Itanium Technologie, die auf eine reine 64Bit Umgebung aufsetzt, also 32Bit Applikationen werden in einem Emulationsmodus gefahren. Daraus folgt, dass diese extrem langsam werden (können). EM64T und AMD64 sind Technologien, die noch eine vollwertige 32Bit Unterstützung haben und somit diese Applikationen nativ unterstützen.

@Marlo: Danke für die Doku, sowas habe ich gesucht, da die engliche Doku im Gentoo Wiki nicht wirklich so ergiebig ist, vor allem was die Netzkonfiguration angeht.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Marlo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Hi Marlo
> 
> 

 

Hallo ChrisJumper

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aus Interesse an Xen und der Virtualisierung habe ich beschlossen mir extra einen neuen Rechner anzuschaffen.
> 
> 

 

Du wirst/bist ein echter Dev.  :Very Happy: 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich dachte es eignet sich auch hervorragend um mit verschiedenen Server-Konfigurationen herumzuspielen und zu beobachten wie das ganze System nachher mit den Ressourcen umgeht. Außerdem kann man doch bestimmt einfach ein System Klonen, dann erweitern und nun ja wenn man etwas zerschießt läuft das andere immer noch.
> 
> 

 

Ja das geht sehr gut; das zerschießen  :Razz:  , aber auch das kopieren. Ich habe verschienene Derivate in einer "Standardconfiguration" auf Lager. Diese taste ich nicht weiter an, kopiere diese wenn ich etwas ausprobieren möchte, mache es in diesen Kopien und kann das Zeug löschen, wenn nicht mehr gebraucht, zerschossen oder sinnlos.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gilt es eigentlich als "Hochverfügbar" wenn man ein Virtuelles System auf einem oder mehreren Rechnern klont? Und sie so einrichtet das der andere virtuelle Klon einfach weitermacht wenn der Hartbeat des anderen erloschen ist?
> 
> 

 

Solange das Wirtssystem nicht beeinträchtigt wird, ja.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da ich auf diesem Gebiet noch absoluter Anfänger bin.. hab ich auch schon eine einfache Frage:
> 
> 

 

Oh je, jetzt wird es schwer.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie verhält sich die Netzwerk-Karte und Anbindung? Also angenommen ich hab diesen einen PC mit einer Netzwerkkarte. Kann ich dann jedem Virtuellen Host eine andere IP zuordnen ohne 3 verschiedene neue echte-Netzwerkkarten einzubauen?
> 
> 

 

Ja, xen hat einen eigenen dhcpd. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit eine statische IP in der conf des dom-U zu vergeben.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nimmt dann die Dom0 alle anfragen entgegen und leitet sie wie bie NAT an die internen virtuelle Karten weiter?
> 
> 

 

Ja, obwohl ich kein Spezi in Nap bin. Die Anfragen werden weitergeleitet; die configuration des Routers, bind oder tinydns, müssen natürlich stimmen.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das mit der Hardware? Man kann doch bestimmt auch verscheiden Hardware Virtuell "vortäuschen"?
> 
> 

 

Habe ich noch nicht probiert und keine Erfahrung damit. Deshalb kann ich deine Frage nicht seriös beantworten. Sorry.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oh ich freu mich schon richtig auf den Pc....  *klatsch + Händereib + in die Hände spuck*

 

Ich freue mich mit dir. So ein Dingens hätte ich auch gerne. Möglichts mit 1.000 Gig Ram  :Razz:  Neid  :Razz: 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich das eben richtig gelesen habe, unterstützt er noch keine 64 Bit Prozessoren?!
> 
> Gelesen in der Dokumentation:
> ...

 

Hm,

bei den dokus zu xen ist es nach meiner Erfahrung immer wichtig zu wissen, wann, von wem mit welchem Hintergrund und (wichtig) mit welchen Einschränkungen diese dokus oder howtos geschrieben wurden.

Die von dir zitierte Quelle hat gleich ganz Oben eine Einschränkung:

 *http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/srg/netos/xen/readmes/user/user.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER: This documentation is always under active development and as such there may be mistakes and omissions -- watch out for these and please report any you find to the developers' mailing list, xen-devel@lists.xensource.com. The latest version is always available on-line. Contributions of material, suggestions and corrections are welcome.
> 
> 

 

und so ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass bereits am  05.12.2005 bei Golem   diese Meldung erschien.

Obwohl ich einen amd64 habe, fahre ich mit 32, weil ich einfach nicht die Ramkapazität für 64 habe. Somit kann ich zu 64 unter xen nichts validiertes sagen, aber es sollte möglich sein.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> 

 

Hallo bbgermany,

ich bin ja nun kein "Techniker" und habe dein "A64 ist nicht EM64T oder AMD64:" gelesen. Ich kann so viel Sachverstand nur bewundern; weil, ich stehe bei sochen Systementscheidungen immer nur wie das Schwein vor der Steckdose und frage; wer bist du denn?  Wenn ich dich mal zu solchen Problemchen anpingen könnte, wäre ich dankbar.  :Cool: 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Marlo: Danke für die Doku, sowas habe ich gesucht, da die engliche Doku im Gentoo Wiki nicht wirklich so ergiebig ist, vor allem was die Netzkonfiguration angeht.
> 
> 

 

Bitte gern geschen Stefan.

Deinen  Thread   zur Netzkonfiguration habe ich heute gelesen. Ich muß allerdings sagen, dass die englischsprachigen Informationen zu xen meist Inhaltsreicher sind als deutsche. 

Naja, und wie "ergiebig" ein Wiki ist, ist eine never ending story, gelle   :Cool:  .

Ich schaue jetzt mal zu deinem Netzwerkthread.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## bbgermany

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo bbgermany,
> 
> ich bin ja nun kein "Techniker" und habe dein "A64 ist nicht EM64T oder AMD64:" gelesen. Ich kann so viel Sachverstand nur bewundern; weil, ich stehe bei sochen 
> ...

 

Na aber immer, mach ich gerne.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, und wie "ergiebig" ein Wiki ist, ist eine never ending story, gelle   .
> 
> 

 

Ohne Worte  :Wink: 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich schaue jetzt mal zu deinem Netzwerkthread.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Danke dir.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ganz allgemein: Ach neee!

Ich hab jetzt folgendes Problem. Nur eine Sata-Platte steckt in meinem Computer, aber der Treiber ist erst in einer höheren Kernelversion verfügbar. Und er will/kann die Root-Partition nicht laden, lesen, einhängen.

Konkreter: Asus P5B deluxe mit einem JMicron-Sata-Controller.

```
03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
```

Allerdings wird der in dieser Version 2.6.16.49 noch nicht unterstützt. Kann ich ihn einfach über meinen 2.6.21-er Gentoo-Source-Kernel als Modul Kompilieren und diesen irgendwie dem Xen-Kernel unterjubeln? (Aber von wo sollte er es laden?)

Und was versuch ich als nächstes? Abwarten bis der Treiber unterstützt wird?

Das wäre mir auf jeden Fall zu leicht und bequem, da kann ich dann auch Windows installieren... ;)

Mfg und eine gute Nacht!

Chris

----------

## bbgermany

Ab welcher Kernelversion wird der JMicron Controller denn unterstüztz. Ich habe jetzt Xen 3.1.0 aus dem Bugzilla mit Kernel 2.6.18 im Einsatz.

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## fangorn

JMicron wird Meines Wissens (zumindest der SATA part) erst ab 2.6.19 unterstützt. MIT PATA hatte ich erst mit 2.6.21 wirklich zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse.

----------

